# I made a funny



## LiLi (Aug 19, 2005)

WHY WAS BACH LOOKING FOR A JOB?




BECAUSE HE WAS BAROQUE!!


GET IT?? baroque, sounds like broke - no money, needs a job....ya im a dork. That was actually my boyfriend's joke. i thought it was clever.


----------



## Scottie (Apr 28, 2006)

*groan*


----------



## gmixstudios (Apr 27, 2006)

ppphhhhaaaarrrrrt


----------



## 4/4player (Nov 17, 2006)

gmixstudios..I find those dirty jokes inappropiate in this type of forum=(.....

Anyway, I found that Bach joke to be really funny.....I fell off my chair laughing when I read that joke for the first time!=)
Got any more classical music jokes, LiLi?=)

4/4player


----------



## Hexameron (Oct 7, 2006)

4/4player - This thread is over a year old. gmixstudios (judging from his 5 posts) probably doesn't even frequent the forums anymore.


----------



## Mr Salek (Apr 11, 2006)

Why wasn't Beethoven looking for a job?
Because he preferred to work freelance.
Factual not funny.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

arrrrrrrrrrrrh .


----------



## ldiat (Jan 27, 2016)

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> arrrrrrrrrrrrh .


pirates think there for they arrrrrrrrrrrrh 
(please close this thread)


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Bach was just waiting for the Mahler to arrive


----------



## Razumovskymas (Sep 20, 2016)

Searching the history of TC in lack of interesting discussions?


----------



## eugeneonagain (May 14, 2017)

Razumovskymas said:


> Searching the history of TC in lack of interesting discussions?


The déjà vu I experience when reading between historical threads and current ones tells me they weren't so uniquely profound in comparison. All threads just seem so when you encounter or participate in them the first time around. The second time people cut and paste. The third time onwards you see posts like: everything was marvellous when [insert mythical ex-poster] was here!


----------



## Heck148 (Oct 27, 2016)

Why did JS Bach father so many children?? 20....

Because his _organ_ didn't have any stops!!

[yuck, yuck, chortle, chortle] :devil:


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

But had a great sustain


----------



## MarkW (Feb 16, 2015)

Why couldn't Beethove find his music teacher?




Because he was Haydn. ?


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

^at the North or South Pole?


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Mozart was Bach-in' off Beethoven cuz' he couldn't Handel Odes of Joy; true art that praises brotherhood.


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

Back, Handle and Hidin' puns are killing me. Any other ones?


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Telemann he drives a Vustin and you can bach he wears a Hartmann AmadeUsa


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Mozart made fine art but Mahler's was Baller.


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

Schumann! Don botha me!


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

We better not make the trade there, it's Copland.


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

Atterberg! For bringin down the Titanic


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Wolfgang's Gang Ba*g!

:devil:


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

We must bring you to safety, Your Hovhaness!


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Weill Stormy Weber Danielis Trumbauer


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

No, no! That song wasn't on his 2nd album, it was on his Debussy?


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

All of Bach (and down the front Society)


----------



## christomacin (Oct 21, 2017)

My name is Emanuel and I have an Ax to grind. To be perfectly Franck, people who use composer names to make bad puns are Bloch heads. Ignorance is Bliss, I guess. What a bunch of silly Rott. What a bunch of Bull. There outta be Lawes against such things. It's a real turn Orff. I don't Halffter put up with this, and I want no Pärt in such activities. You'd have to be a real Crumb to do something like that. How do parents Foster such children? I always put such people on my Scheidt Liszt! Such people should be locked up in a Cage. Locke 'em up and throw away the key. I give people like that the Byrd. They really Suk. I wish they would talk a long walk off a short Bridge. I haven't been this Sor in a long Weill. It nearly made me Blow a Piston. I just can't Handel it anymore and I won't sit Still for it. I hope Kathleen is ready for Battle. I'd like to Popper in the jaw, Mahler within an inch of her life, throw her through a plate of Glass, stomp on her Foote, make her feel some Paine. I can Parry anything she throws at me. I'm not the sort of person who Bax off from a fight, either, so there's no point in Haydn from me. I won't Bruch any resistance and I have no Fux left to give. OK, maybe I'd better Zimmer down and take my mind off this. I could Rattle on like this all day if I'm not careful. I could really start to unRavel. Maybe I'll take a walk in Duparc, or go to the Beach, or have a nice warm bowl of Suppé and a dry Martini, or go to the Barber, or just go Chopin at Best Brandts Buys. Hopefully, I'll feel better when I get Bach. I'll just have to try and Karajan as if nothing had happened. I know it's a tough Szell and it won't be Ysaÿe, but I'll try.


----------



## christomacin (Oct 21, 2017)

Heck148 said:


> Why did JS Bach father so many children?? 20....
> 
> Because his _organ_ didn't have any stops!!
> 
> [yuck, yuck, chortle, chortle] :devil:


The only one of Bach's children who didn't become a composer was Carl Philipp Adolf Bach (C.P.A. Bach) who decided on a career as a certified pubic accountant. His family never forgave him for this.


----------



## ZJovicic (Feb 26, 2017)

What each of musical periods want (sort of):

Medieval: I want to worship God!
Renaissance: I want to have fun!
Baroque: I want to transcend reality and connect with God!
Classical: Only music interests me! I want to make music!
Romanticism: I want to make drama!
XX century: I want to be smart!
XXI century: I don't know what I want.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Unsuk Chin could not Handel Supply Belcher without Lord Berners


----------

